# Found a baby bird I think it has a broken leg?



## LoyalForever (Jul 21, 2010)

So my boyfriend and I went to the post office today on bike and we stopped by mcdonalds for some water. When I was parking my bike I looked down( I have awful vision) and thought I saw huge gump of gum. so i moved my bike in closer only to see the Gump of gum twitch lol you couldnt imagine how much I freaked when I saw it moved. Anyway not the point, I did check around for a nest, no site of it anywhere. He was right under the Mcdonalds sign on the concrete. So its in a plastic tub with the heating pad on low and a light shining on him to also help keep him warm. 

HE chirps A LOT, I think he's hungry but I dont wanna feed him just yet because I dont want the food to sour in the crop. ALSO he I think he might have a broken leg  he crawls with only his right foot while his left in tucked under him. Is it broken or only sprained? 
Please help!! I did get some bird food from the pet store, its baby formula for mc craw birds. Is that not good enough??


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

Can you post a picture of the bird?

Good for getting him warm. Hopefully, he's not directly on the heating pad. 

He will need to be fed. But board members will want to see (a) if it is a pigeon, and (b) the age of the bird before instructions.

If you can get the bird to a local rehab, that would be best, especially if he is injured. If you could post your location board members might have suggestions!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It would be really helpful if you could post a picture so we can tell you how old the bird is and what is most appropriated to fed him. It would also give us an idea of what is going on with the leg.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

In what general area are you located? Could be someone locally that could help
you. Also, diets vary between species and posting a picture will help in many 
ways. It may also effect where you may be able to bring the bird.

fp


----------



## LoyalForever (Jul 21, 2010)

I just posted a pic. He isnt directly on the heating pad, hes on top of it with a t-**** and a blanket covering the heating pad. Also I have no car, its completly broken down so unless its near by or they can do pick ups they are kinda suck with me till I get my car fixed :/ I live in chicago near the forest preserve


----------



## LoyalForever (Jul 21, 2010)

t- s h i r t. I dont know why the * out that o.o


----------



## LoyalForever (Jul 21, 2010)

Also he did get some cuts from something :/ how do i clean that up?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

The following post is from the Resource Section and for the Chicago area:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=201199&postcount=8

Looks like they can help out w/transportation.

Here's the section for non-pigeon and dove emergencies:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f30/

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

LoyalForever said:


> Also he did get some cuts from something :/ how do i clean that up?


Dilute some Hydrogen Peroxide 9parts water to one part H/P and gently clean
cuts w/the solution.

fp


----------



## LoyalForever (Jul 21, 2010)

What dilute? and its not a pigeon?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

LoyalForever said:


> What dilute? and its not a pigeon?


No, it's not a pigeon. The diluted mixture of 9 parts water to one part Hydrogen
Peroxide.

The baby looks very young, a passerine, w/out eyes yet open. There is a good 
Thread in the non-pigeon and dove section in diets for passerines:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f30/macdiet-for-passerines-15237.html

Have you tried contacting the group in Chicago? 

I'm not well versed in this area, but there are other members who will be along to help w/this 
baby's care until you can make local contacts for the baby.

If you look around in the section I gave you the link for, you'll most likely find good information to help you.
Is there bone coming through the skin? 

fp


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

It's a hatchling house sparrow. And it needs a rehab and/or hand feeder ASAP. Sparrows need to be syringe fed every 20-30 minutes. 

Can you quickly find a rehabber in your area??


----------



## LoyalForever (Jul 21, 2010)

Right now I cant at all UNless the can do pick ups. I dont have a car, my car is completely broken. Is there formulas or foods I can subsitute for the sparrow?


----------



## LoyalForever (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh sorrry no there is no bone coming through the skin at all. He just doesnt use his leg :/ he crawls only with his right. He eats fine though. I tap the beak and he opens and starts chirping, also his eyes do open and he has like - its hard to explain but its like black splinters coming out of his wings, I think its the beginning of his feather growing?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes...the little spiky things are the beginning of feathers.The baby is opening his beak because he is hungry. Baby birds consume huge amounts of food because they are growing so quickly. 
You can feed dry kitten chow that has been soaked in hot water until it is soft. ..break into small pieces and feed as much as the bird wants to eat, every 30 minutes from sun up to sun down. Always discard soaked food that you haven't used and make a fresh batch because the old food is prone to bacteria which can make the baby really sick.
Do cover the top of the baby with a light cloth that will keep the warms in but still let the air in.

Here are a couple of resources in your area.

Chicago Bird Collision Monitors
(773) 988-1867
http://www.birdmonitors.net/intro.html


Flint Creek Wildlife
Downtown Chicago
(847) 602-0628
http://www.flintcreekwildlife.org


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

LoyalForever,

Here's what Val says in the single post link I sent to you earlier:

Chicago bird rescue/rehab information:

"Injured Pigeon Chicago area

Just got email alert about this bird and checked in here. This is Val with Chicago Bird Collision Monitors. If you've found an injured bird you can call
our hotline for assistance: 773 988 1867 - CBCM has teams on the ground each morning in Chicago during migration, and could arrange to transport the pigeon out of the city. It would go to Fox Valley Wildlife Center in Elburn. Or call me direct cell 847-809-2418.

However, Dawn Keller of Flint Creek Wildlife is now operating 2 rooms at Meigs Field(Northerly Island -close to the Field Museum downtown Chicago), in the mornings. If you call Flint Creek they could take in the pigeon right down town. Must call ahead for appt. Flint Creek Wildlife Rehabilitation (847) 602 0628.
Please call Flint Creek or CBCM immediately, or Val."

Valerie Andrla.
Bird Rescue team

This was for another situation, but info would be the same. Hope you can catch them in the a.m.

fp


----------

